# Injured Oscar PLEASE HELP!



## Dumbfound (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a 55gallon tank.
1 Green Terror
2 Oscars (1 baby)

My BIG Oscar has big white spots on him and a chunk of his lip is missing. His top fins are really damaged as well. Does this mean he can't eat? Is it infected/injured? I separated the Green Terror on one side of the tank using a divider.

Oscar


----------



## kevin pasley (Apr 12, 2013)

I just had the same problem with my Green terror and tiger Oscar. ( the Green terror won) how big is your GT and how big are both of your Oscars. If your O is not getting beat up anymore and your water levels are good and you keep a good eye on him, it should be fine. I try my best not to medicate the water, so if he is not looking good after a few days try putting your temp to 85F. Do this slowly over 24 hours, add in 5 or so tsp of aquarium salt over about 8 hours. Keep it like that for 7 days and do a 100 % water change. ONLY DO THAT IF YOU HAVE TO.... You should upgrade to a 125 or get rid of your GT and Baby O.


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

you will not be able to keep these 3 fish together in a 55 gl tank! depending on size and maturity 1 of them is eventually going to kill the other 2. A 55 gl is barely big enough for 1 of these fish when they mature, (I personally wouldn't house on adult Oscar in anything smaller than a 75 gl ). Pick the one you like the most and rehouse the other 2.

As far the injuries to your O (nice fish by the way) the poster above is on the right track keep his water very clean, raise the tank temp and add some salt (not iodized table salt). Oscar are great healers if their water parameters are correct.

Good Luck.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree too many fish in the tank. Pick the one you really want and re home the rest.

The wounds will heal fine as long as you keep the tank clean. Do w/c of 50% 2x week


----------

